# Advice from the ladies about the Diva Cup.



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 12, 2016)

Gals I need some advice. 

Now, I searched for a thread on the topic but can't seem to find one so I'm going to go ahead and start one here. Funny thing is I legitimately couldn't find any information on online either. Not for women my size. Anyway so here is my question.

What is your experience with the Diva Cup?

I have been transitioning to a ZERO WASTE lifestyle and honestly pads/tampons are a bigger source of waste for me than I anticipated. I have looked into reusable pads and I'm willing to use them but the diva cup seems less messy?

I personally way 520 pounds and I am bottom heavy! Big belly, Big thighs, big booty and I'm really scared to try the diva cup because I'm afraid it'll shift or it won't be placed correctly. I am also really afraid of it getting stuck. Can it get stuck? It's a bit nieve I know but it doesnt hurt to ask so if any of you beautiful ladies out there tried the diva cup let me know what you think. 

Thank you!! 
BB:blush:


----------



## Cors (Sep 16, 2016)

My ex was 300ish and had no issues. No leaks even with heavy flow. She had long arms though and was somewhat flexible. If you have no issues with non-applicator tampons then you should be fine.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 16, 2016)

I do remember first learning about the diva cup in this thread. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40191&highlight=diva

There may be some useful info in there for you?


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Sep 26, 2016)

Thank you both!!


----------

